# How long to see results?



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wondered how long it usually takes to start seeing some basic results of bulking.

No drugs just eating, apprx 3500 cals a day, plus weight training.

I've seen a couple blogs on here, 1 in particular where a guy did a 12 week transformation natural and literally looked amazing and changed each week.

I've been bulking for 6 weeks, put on 6lbs but not seen any changes, really, in the mirror. I thought it would take a fair few months to see a change, but as I say some blogs these guys are changing almost daily!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It's easier to see changes the leaner you are, and right now my guess is you're probably gaining more fat that would be ideal so this is actually the change you're most likely to notice I'm afraid.

There are exceptions, but for most people natural bodybuilding is a slow process, so think more in terms of months than weeks to see much progress.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Baggy said:


> Just wondered how long it usually takes to start seeing some basic results of bulking.
> 
> No drugs just eating, apprx 3500 cals a day, plus weight training.
> 
> ...


 You wont because you see yourself every day. Pictures would be much better... same position and lighting each time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh, and be VERY sceptical of transformation blogs you see online! You never truly know about timescales, past training ('muscle memory' effects) and drug use. Lighting and posture can also make a huge difference to how people look.

It is also easier to make much bigger changes by losing fat than gaining muscle.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

2004mark said:


> You wont because you see yourself every day. Pictures would be much better... same position and lighting each time.


 Excellent point.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi mate. There is no real answer to this. I can tell you my experience though.

After 3 months of hard training and good diet I basically put on just over half a stone and looked leaner.

It was a dramatic difference. My diet was nailed and my training was brutal, all compounds and excellent form.

My strength shot up too. Increased the weight on the bar every workout.

Train hard. Full body or push/pull or upper/lower split, eat plenty and SLEEP!

I would get 8 hours a night and have a nap when I could. I also limited cardio to a brisk walk a few times a week.

Hope this helps bud. Good luck! Enjoy it!


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Please correct me guys, but i read once that, before you go on a bulk - lower your calories for 2-3 weeks, then blast them up and level out a few weeks later. This shocks your system and you gain the quickest.

I did this on my first cycle a few years back and I shot up a few kg's within a few weeks. the issue i encountered was the leveling out - i gained a bit much


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mangob said:


> Please correct me guys, but i read once that, before you go on a bulk - lower your calories for 2-3 weeks, then blast them up and level out a few weeks later. This shocks your system and you gain the quickest.
> 
> I did this on my first cycle a few years back and I shot up a few kg's within a few weeks. the issue i encountered was the leveling out - i gained a bit much


 In most cases thats just you going from being depleted to filling back out with glycogen and water.


----------



## mangob (Jun 26, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> In most cases thats just you going from being depleted to filling back out with glycogen and water.


 so not ideal? what would you propose then?gradual increase?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mangob said:


> Please correct me guys, but i read once that, before you go on a bulk - lower your calories for 2-3 weeks, then blast them up and level out a few weeks later. This shocks your system and you gain the quickest.
> 
> I did this on my first cycle a few years back and I shot up a few kg's within a few weeks. the issue i encountered was the leveling out - i gained a bit much


 It's not something I've ever heard suggested naturally, and I don't personally see it being useful. Sudden jumps in calories are just more likely to lead to more fat gain I'd have thought.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

mangob said:


> so not ideal? what would you propose then?gradual increase?


 Sorry I didn't mean there was anything wrong with it mate, just saying that's all it is - that initial increase in weight.

You'll see people talking about priming for cycles the theory being you deplete yourself for a few weeks or what ever then you introduce plenty of carbs / calories / AAS and beast it in the gym and blow up. You'll also hear about guys rebounding after comps as well which is essentially the same thing but like I said it's probably mostly filling back out with glycogen and water. Not a bad thing but you ain't putting on kgs of muscle a week IMO.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Cheers fellas

am going to take monthly pics one front one back same pose same position.

I was doing it weekly but couldnt see any difference. I know its a long haul especially without gear so will keep head down, eat and train (and sleep!)


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Baggy said:


> Just wondered how long it usually takes to start seeing some basic results of bulking.
> 
> No drugs just eating, apprx 3500 cals a day, plus weight training.
> 
> ...


 6lbs is a huge change.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks mate. Yes i'd be pleased if it carried on steadily increasing. Currently at 197lbs


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Baggy said:


> Thanks mate. Yes i'd be pleased if it carried on steadily increasing. Currently at 197lbs


 Mate, 1lb per week. What were you expecting? that's a good increase, natty or not.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Mate, 1lb per week. What were you expecting? that's a good increase, natty or not.


 Damn right, if I gained 1lb a week of lbm id be buzzing.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

True but im starting all over again. Not much on me to start with!! But yeah any increase per week i'd be pleased

its more about hanging in there when u dont think its working especially seeing people doing lods of gear getting masssive in the gym!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It is also easier to make much bigger changes by losing fat than gaining muscle.


 That's the way!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely much easier to see changes when lean. Most people in the early stages of bodybuilding hate the thought of cutting because they already don't feel big enough and hate that they will look even smaller if cutting, and I'm sure most people here can relate to that, but for those who can get past this the process does become easier psychologically because progress becomes more obviously visible when lean and thus more encouraging.

The actual rate you will progress/increase muscle mass though is definitely unanswerable. Length of time training, quality of training and diet, amount of muscle already added, and genetic responses will all play into that equation. If you've been training consistently for more than six months a gain of 1lb of solid, lean muscle per month or 0.25lbs of lean muscle per week would be a good rate of consistent gain. It looks small from week to week, but over a few months a few extra lbs of muscle on a lean frame is much more visually obvious than a similar amount added to not very lean frame.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This is why it's better to concentrate on the numbers on the bar rather than the weight on the scales. The bar never lies and you can make small measurable and accurate gains each session. Nail that and eat well. Everything will happen at the best pace it can for you as an individual


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Good stuff thanks a lot fellas


----------

